# Topics > Word processing, natural language processing >  Amazon Polly, service that turns text into lifelike speech, Amazon Web Services, Inc., Seattle, Washington, United States

## Airicist

Developer - Amazon Web Services, Inc.

Home page - aws.amazon.com/polly

----------


## Airicist

Amazon Polly voice samples with Google Translate

Published on Dec 1, 2016




> Amazon Polly is a text to speech service that allows text in a wide variety of languages and accents. I get Polly to say the following phrase "It's tremendously exciting how emerging technology has the potential to change the world. Every day there seems to be a new amazing thing that can help us all" with translations into the right language using Google Translate.

----------

